# HELP: Discounts on new 350Z??



## Cerberus (Jan 21, 2004)

Hi,

I am looking to purchase either a used 350Z coupe or a new one under MSRP. 

I am buying the car for my girlfriend, so I am focusing on the Enthusiast model to keep the price reasonable. Unfortunately, she finds the 350Z Roadster more appealing.

How much of a discount can I get on a new 2004 coupe on the west coast? Any recommendations where to go in California?

How much is a used 2003 coupe w/ a $29k MSRP generally going for with low miles? $24-25k??

Thanks in advance for your help.

Sandy


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Cerberus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking to purchase either a used 350Z coupe or a new one under MSRP.
> 
> ...


If you got the cash to pay in full then 24K is possible.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

here on the east, a base model 350z cant get any takers for 21500, it has 8k on it.

i know your out west, so the market is stronger, but look around your numbers seem reasonable... you can probably get about a grand off a new one if you negotiate well, i think the markups on Enth is about 1600 or so...


----------



## Cerberus (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks guys for the feedback. I will check EBay for some cars back east. It would be great to find one in the lower $20k's. 

Do you think EBay is my best option?

Have a great weekend.


----------



## 350z-tech (Jan 24, 2004)

Cerberus said:


> Thanks guys for the feedback. I will check EBay for some cars back east. It would be great to find one in the lower $20k's.
> 
> Do you think EBay is my best option?
> 
> Have a great weekend.


I would say go for ebay!!


----------



## 786 (Jan 18, 2004)

i recently saw a low mileage roadster on autotrader.com for 23K which surprised me because at the local Nissan dealer here in Dallas i saw the same car for 43K


----------

